# material for radiator covers



## peacefrog (Sep 10, 2007)

I've made several radiator covers for my house, but I have several more to go. I've been using mostly plywood rather than solid wood because the exposure to heat made me want something dimensionally stable. I've also been attaching a molding around the top to hide the plywood edge, then I paint the whole thing with latex. 

Now it occurs to me that I could achieve a nicer look quite simply by using MDF and router a nice contour. That would also save me from cutting miters in the molding, which is always a challenge. Will the MDF withstand the heat? Do I need to do anything special to prime MDF, particularly around the edges?


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

peacefrog said:


> . . .Do I need to do anything special to prime MDF, particularly around the edges?


Don't know that this is a 'need to' thing or not -- probably not.
But it's something I did the first time I worked with MDF and I liked the way it turned out -- so -- I still do it.

I use a sandable primer --common in autobody work and model building - but available at the big boxes if you look hard.
It has some 'body' to it so it fills in the porous sides of the MDF -- then - a light sanding with some extra fine paper - and you should have edges as smooth as your top.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Think of MDF as a big sponge, when it gets wet or damp it will act just like a big sponge.

Stick with the plywood, it's very stable but it will also come unglued if it gets damp.

I think I would put a coat of shellac on both sides then put it in place..maybe 2 or 3 coats on the edges...


==========


----------



## fasttruck860 (Feb 18, 2008)

One other option would be to use MDO plywood. I think this would be your best option as it is exterior rated plywood and takes paint extremely well.


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Peacefrog Bob,

Just a reminder, since you are concerned with the wood warping. If you are covering a steam type radiator, the valve will expell a certain amount of moisture and cause inside problems. MDF should not be a problem if you first coat the ends with a mixture of wood glue and water and let it soak in. Then try the epoxy paints like they have in boating supply houses (expensive) or a sealer and good quality paint. Good luck.

Joe Z.


----------

